# Do you need two cutting boards?



## divot (Apr 20, 2011)

I've got into cooking over the past couple of years and recently have gotten more serious. I just bought a new chef's knife so I figured it was time to get rid of my composite cutting boards. I was wondering about suggestions for a nice end grain cutting board? I was thinking about this:

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/john-boos-maple/end-grain-cutting-board-p116614

But I'm guessing I'm paying for the John Boos name and the fact that it's end grain. So my questions are: how important is end grain? Is having two cutting boards (one for raw meat/poultry and one for cooked meat/poultry and everything else) still necessary or will I be ok with one good board if I take care of it? How long will a board like the one above last? I don't mind paying a lot for stuff that will last forever or at least a very long time.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Divit,

Boos is a good choice for a home board. When I remodeled I sunk a Maple board counter level. I use the boos product for maintanance. Are you going to leave your board out all the time? If so you can go thicker. A thinner one is better if you have to move it to storage. I'm thinking mine is 2-5" The thin one might be 1".

  I throw a mopine over my board and use a fiber cutting board to prep meats. I like to be able to sanitize it in the dishwasher.

I got the Maple because I have a heavy hand with regular and pastry knives. I cherry is a little softer but might be more comfortable to you. Don't worry about. Flip regulary and don't pigeon hole yourself to one area of the board. Move around.

HTH

Enjoy it

pan


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 10yr old Boos board on the island, wears very well. I second the fiber board for meats.


----------

